# TRUE TEMPER 1755 VINTAGE FLY ROD



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Picked this up new in the Plastic sleeve . Rod is in excellent shape!. Did some research. Used 101.00....the cheapest I could find was WELL used at 75.00. Anyone interested at 75.00 dollars in huber heights Ohio.pm me..... Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Let's go...with make a offer


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

40 bucks....final


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Bump


----------

